# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  Vitool Ver 1.5,Automatic Save your Current iBf #.. Pc hang/restarted it will resume

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Vitool Ver 1.5,Automatic Save your Current iBf #.. Pc hang/restarted it will resume !*  *Vitool Ver 1.5*   *What's new** ?* *Added "Automatic Save"to Default Method's Unlock Button !!*    *What it is ?*   *During iBF ( Iphone Brute Force ) if somehow your pc get:*  HangedElectricity GoneRestartedMistakenly ShutdownBlue Screen error  and you are not with your pc then you really don't know what numbers was going from where you have to resume etc. *So now you don't have to worry. from*  Default Method *Unlock Button*   
we added this Function. *Now it will Automatic save your current number* and if somehow pc get distrub/restart etc it will saved last attempted number. so as you put iBF Back. it will ask you to  *Last unlock operation has not been completed, whether to continue or not?*  *'YES'*   '*NO*'     *If you Click on Yes it will Resume from last attempted number* *if you click on No it will start new calculation*     *Vitool StandAlone & Vitool for Volcano with Pack1 Activation Details...*  *Vitool StandAlone* *& Vitool For Volcano are 100% same !! Both have Nokia N95 Usb Port** !!*   *How to get Pack1 Free ?*   *All  Volcano Users who will   Purchase Vitool will have Pack1 FOR FREE, Just  need to Connect Volcano   & Vitool Both at the same time this will  open PAck1 Software** !!  * *All ViTools updates* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Downloads* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور علي المتابعة اخي شمس

----------

